# MTB pants keeps getting caught on saddle nose



## FireSpitter (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm sure this happened to some of you guys. How did you resolve this issue?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I wear regular lycra with some sweat shorts over.. the sweats are kinda a size small so they are a bit snug, but not restrictive. They are actually Nordic trac jersey shorts. More a thin light weight stuff, got them a Sears for like 4 bucks a pair! :thumbsup:

Yes, they are cotton... but that is actually better with the Lycra under. I've tried the all plastic-y material "moisture moving" materials and found that when you REALLY sweat they just get slimy,.. with the layer of cotton on the most outer layer it "pulls" the moisture out and away thru the lycra and spreads it out and help it to evaporate better.... again, it's very thin so it doesn't get heavy and still dries fast.


----------



## FreeCoffee (Jan 13, 2012)

I bought a dropper seat post.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

I cut my hair, got a real job and pulled up my pants.

Seriously, I do wear pretty baggy shorts on the trail, but I wear them high enough to avoid getting caught on the saddle from either direction. Suspenders are great for this.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Pull them up.


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Aug 5, 2012)

FireSpitter said:


> I'm sure this happened to some of you guys. How did you resolve this issue?


One word : LYCRA


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Happens a little bit with my biking pants but not my shorts. 
I just deal with it.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Look for clothing with a gusseted crotch. Hard to explain but it leaves no loose material to snag a saddle. 

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

phoenixnr said:


> Look for clothing with a gusseted crotch. Hard to explain but it leaves no loose material to snag a saddle.


goo idea.. I use gusseted jeans for work.. will never go back.. makes total sense for the bike shorts too... have to look into that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

phoenixnr said:


> Look for clothing with a gusseted crotch. Hard to explain but it leaves no loose material to snag a saddle.


Any suggestions of brand/model?


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Prana Mojo shorts. They are climbing shorts, but are great in the saddle.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Duck tape works for everything. One strip of Duck tape from front to back through the crotch area should work and you have a wide variety of colors. If you are a really fast rider, use the Gorilla tape.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

alphazz said:


> Duck tape works for everything.


Especially for taping ducks together.

Personally, I prefer duct tape for repair jobs.:thumbsup:


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Simplemind said:


> Any suggestions of brand/model?


Sugoi, endura come to mind. Endura singletrack pants are outstanding. Watch the sizing though.

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

kjlued said:


> Especially for taping ducks together.
> 
> Personally, I prefer duct tape for repair jobs.:thumbsup:


I used to think the same until I saw it on one of those shows like 'How it's Made'... It was originally called duck tape and there is a brand of the same name. Either duct or duck can be used really.

Duct tape - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I have the same issue. I have a shorter inseam and I get my saddle caught more than I'd like. Yesterday I got really nervous going up a steep climb because I thought that if I had to bail, I would get hung up and take a nasty tumble. I don't like spandex/lycra, but that might be the only option...or not?


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

> Especially for taping ducks together.
> 
> Personally, I prefer duct tape for repair jobs


.

kjlued, you probably just aren't old enough to know.

You should get your ducks in a row before making a comment. It doesn't have to be Kleenex to be tissue.

https://www.duckbrand.com/images/duck/home/candy-corn-duct-tape.jpg


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> I have the same issue. I have a shorter inseam and I get my saddle caught more than I'd like. Yesterday I got really nervous going up a steep climb because I thought that if I had to bail, I would get hung up and take a nasty tumble. I don't like spandex/lycra, but that might be the only option...or not?


use shorts over lycra... in cases like that you can just "slingblade" the shorts and not worry... and as long as you don't tuck your shirt in the only one who will know is you...  I'll take riding while goofy looking over walking ... or breaking bones... 

_for those that never saw the movie...
(slingblade pants: pulling the waist up to your armpits)_


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

I buy womens' shorts that have a shorter crotch inseam and a slimmer fit. Clothing designers really drop the ball with mens' clothing; poor fit and no style.


----------



## ferntree (Nov 15, 2012)

I think a lot of it is technique. . . I used to snag my bib on my road bike. The upside was never had any dingleberries post ride.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

May seem silly to some but tilting the nose of the saddle downward just a tiny bit made a difference with the riding shorts I wear.


----------



## sleeperagent2 (Dec 16, 2012)

big-daddy-59 said:


> One word : LYCRA


Now that's funny!!!


----------

